# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  Σύλλογος done. So what?

## Zakk

copy paste από το mail του πρόεδρου

_Για τη συναντηση, δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολια οτι θα πρεπει να γινει και μάλιστα σύντομα.

Κατα τη γνώμη μου, για να μην χανόμαστε σε συζητησεις χωρις να βγαίνει πουθενά, θα είχα να προτείνω, πέρα από τις εκλογές να γίνει μια συζήτηση (με email ή στο forum) για να βάλουμε τα "φλέγοντα" θέματα, και να υπάρχει ήδη διαμορφωμένη άποψη όταν ξανασυναντηθούμε.

Και βάζω κάποια στο τραπέζι:

Α. Εντοπισμός όλων των χρηστών και ενημερωση για τη συνάττηση ωστε να έχουμε ΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ.

Β. Απάντηση απο papazaf & warcief για το τι εξοπλισμό θα μας εκχωρησει το Πανεπιστημιο

Γ. ΔΟΜΗ & ΕΠΕΚΤΑΣΗ του TRWN: σε άτομα και σε ΑΡ (καθορισμός αρμοδιοτήτων)

Δ. Καθορισμός συνδρομής μελών, και τι περιμένουμε από τις συνδρομες.

Ε. Χορηγίες. Τις θέλουμε? Θα απευθυνθούμε στα καταστήματα της πόλης?

ΣΤ. Διασύνδεση TRWN μέ άλλα δίκτυα (στην Τρίπολη ή AWMN ή άλλης πόλης)

Ε. ΓΙΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΤΟ ΒΑΣΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ: ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ. τι πρέπει να στηθεί, με ποιό τρόπο και ποιοι θα το αναλάβουν.

Ζ. Site, logo, ενημέρωση της πόλης.

Πολλα είναι για πρωί πρωί, αλλα οι χρόνοι τρέχουν._

Let the conversation begin!

----------


## bb_slave

126 εμφανισεις και τιποτα!

Μετα απο 126 εμφανισεις του topic και ομως κανεις δεν εξεφρασε την παραμικρη αποψη (εκτοσ καποιου στη mailing-list).

Οποτε να Ξαναθεσω το ζητημα: ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟ. ΠΗΡΑΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟ.
ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΘΥΜΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΤΟΥ, ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ?

----------


## Zakk

Πρώτο και κύριο είναι να πάμε εγώ με τον alg0 στον ******, όπως και είχαμε συμφωνήσει.

Περιμένω σύντομα alg0

_Edit by uNdErTaKeR: Παρακαλώ πολύ μην επονομάζεται ανθρώπους, ειδικά όταν αυτοί δεν συμμετέχουν στο forum και μπορεί να θιχτούν με την δημοσιοποίηση του ονόματός τους, καθώς αποτελεί προσωπικό δεδομένο _

----------


## alg0

Zakk κανονισε την Τριτη να παμε στον *****!! 

bb_slave: ποιον εξοπλισμο πηραμε??

_Edit by uNdErTaKeR: Παρακαλώ πολύ μην επονομάζεται ανθρώπους, ειδικά όταν αυτοί δεν συμμετέχουν στο forum και μπορεί να θιχτούν με την δημοσιοποίηση του ονόματός τους, καθώς αποτελεί προσωπικό δεδομένο _

----------


## Zakk

Έχω ήδη ενημερώσει τον *******, είπαμε για μέσα στην εβδομάδα.

Θα έχεις νέα μου.

Μπες trwn όμως και εσύ ρε φίλε

_Edit by uNdErTaKeR: Παρακαλώ πολύ μην επονομάζεται ανθρώπους, ειδικά όταν αυτοί δεν συμμετέχουν στο forum και μπορεί να θιχτούν με την δημοσιοποίηση του ονόματός τους, καθώς αποτελεί προσωπικό δεδομένο _

----------


## alg0

Μέτα από σημερινή συνάντησή μεταξύ Zakk (Πέτρος Μπουντης) alg0 (Αντώνιος Χαλκιοπουλος) και ενος καθηγητή ενημερωθήκαμε για τις εξής κινήσεις:



1. Κατόπιν αίτησης μας με τον ακόλουθο χαρακτήρα :

'Ο μη κερδοσκοπικός σύλλογος ασυρμάτων δικτύων Τρίπολης παρακαλεί το πανεπιστήμιο να παραχωρηθεί υλικοτεχνικός εξοπλισμός (συσκευές, καλώδια, κεραιοσυστηματα) για να πραγματοποιήσουμε δοκιμές στην ελεύθερη ασύρματη μπάντα των 2,4 GHz. 

O λόγος είναι ότι με το πέρας του project του πανεπιστημίου Πελοποννήσου, πλήθος ατόμων (φοιτητές, μαθητές, και πολίτες της Τρίπολης) ευαισθητοποιήθηκε και ενημερώθηκε για την τεχνολογία των ασυρμάτων δικτύων και επιθυμεί να εκμεταλλευτεί και να συνεχίσει τα πειράματά'

ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΧΩΡΗΘΕΙ ΟΛΟΣ Ο ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟΥ!
(Με την προϋπόθεσή ότι στη γενική συνέλευσή θα δώσουν το οκ) 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2. ΟΛΟΣ Ο ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΕΒΕΙ (με option στον Αγ. Θεόδωρο)

(Μάλιστα στα ΚΤΕΛ θα έχουμε μικρο-πρόβλημα με την παροχή ρεύματος, εάν θελήσουμε να τα ξαναστησουμε εκεί τα μηχανήματά)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3. Θα πάμε να πληρώσουμε τα 300 ευρώ / year που δίνουν στους κυνηγούς/παπάδες Οπότε θα μας δοθεί ευκαιρία να συζητήσουμε εάν με κάποιο ποσό μπορούμε να κρατήσουμε τις κεραίες εκεί

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4. Θα κάνουμε Upgrade τα firwares και θα παίξουμε με το πρωτόκολλο OLSR για το routing

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Οπότε ΕΠΗΓΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΕΚΛΟΓΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΟ Δ.Σ. ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ


Eνημερωστε παρακαλώ όλους τους ενδιαφερομένους (ειδικά αυτούς που κάνουν ***Research***, ή χρησιμοποιούν το trwn για πανεπιστημιακούς λόγους)

ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 22 ΜΑΙΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ 19:30 ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΛΟΓΗ ΤΟΥ Δ.Σ. ΤΟΥ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟ. 


ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΧΡΕΗ, ΝΑ ΞΕΧΡΕΩΣΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ κ.ΜΠΟΥΝΤΗ (4,75 euro).

Edited by warchief, upon request of pan-pan.
@pan-pan: You are a researcher now!

----------


## pan-pan

> Μέτα από σημερινή συνάντησή μεταξύ Zakk (Πέτρος Μπουντης) alg0 (Αντώνιος Χαλκιοπουλος) και του υπεύθυνου 
> 
> ...
> 
> ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 22 ΜΑΙΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ 19:30 ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΛΟΓΗ ΤΟΥ Δ.Σ. ΤΟΥ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟ. 
> 
> 
> ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΟΣΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΧΡΕΗ, ΝΑ ΞΕΧΡΕΩΣΟΥΝ ΤΟΝ κ.ΜΠΟΥΝΤΗ (4,75 euro).


Μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο η επικοινωνία για όλα αυτά να γίνεται μεσω e-mail και όχι μέσα από ένα δημόσιο forum η τουλάχιστον να είμαστε λίγο πιο προσεκτικοί με τα ονόματα που αναφέρουμε καθώς επίσης και με το τι είδους κίνηση υπάρχει στο ασύρματο δίκτυο Τρίπολης??
Συγκεντρωθείτε

Παρακαλώ οι mod να τα διορθώσουν

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> @pan-pan: You are a researcher now!


And what a research he does !

----------


## Zakk

Sorry.

Τελικά μένει για Δευτέρα στις 7μιση μμ στην αίθουσα συνεδριάσεων του U.O.P.

C ya there  ::

----------

